# attaching a shelf to an XL dog crate



## canela_2004 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am setting my rabbit's cage. We are picking him up Saturday afternoon and we will be using an XL dog crate (the same size that my labrador retriever is crated in) for him to stay in when we are at work. We have his litterbox, toys, bed, and bowls all set up. When I was looking for cage ideas, I saw that a few people have a shelf on their dog crates for the bunnies to hop up on. 

What should I use for the shelf and how can I attach it to the crate? My bunny is a Californian, so he will be a large rabbit, weighing up to about 10-12 pounds.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 23, 2013)

There are a few options. 
NIC grids are good, but if you don't already have them it can be expensive if you only need a couple. They can overlap if needed. 
Other wire shelving can be used as well. You can usually get it cut to the right size. 
Wood is another option. You can get if cut to size and it does come in different widths. 
All of these would need extra support, wooden dowels work well. Zip ties are good to attach the dowel to the shelf and keep everything secure. Any wire would need to be covered with something solid as well. The wood might need something to help with grip as well.


----------

